# U94 Y cable



## Mac_NZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm aware of the Y cables that guys use for connecting a dual comms (2 downleads) set of Sordins etc to a single PTT but does anyone know of such a cable that will allow a single comms set of Sordins to work on 2 PTT with 2 radios?  Obviously you cant transmit on both at the same times.

Guys at my former outfit are having a few dramas, TEA wont reply to any emails and the Queen wont splash out for Silynx boxes.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 22, 2013)

Do you have an aviation unit nearby? Whoever builds/repairs the ICS cables for the aircraft should be able to build what you're looking for.

If you already have two PTT's, you'll need a single U-92/U and two U-174/U's and however much cordage you want - these are NATO standard connectors, nothing exotic.

If you don't have the PTT's, you'll need a single U-92/U, two U-94/U's and two of whatever connectors your radios require (probably U-229/U - the aviation guys probably won't have these).

Edited to add - if you can't get anyone to build it for you, but you can scrounge the parts, I can talk you through building them - all you need is wire strippers, heat shrink or electrical tape and a soldering iron, it's fairly simple.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 22, 2013)

You are the man!

I don't have any aviation guys near us but I do have an electronics tech that used to work for a sneaky unit in my network.  We had plenty of PTT I appropriated before I left and I'll try and acquire the other parts.

If I get stuck I'll send you a PM for some basic instructions for the Goon (what we call techs).

Thank you very much.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 23, 2013)

Why are you trying to fuse 2 German WWII submarines together?    Does kiwiland know you're doing this?  :-"  Are you going to try to invade Australia for the hot Bondi Beach chicks, and get turned away again?  :wall:


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 23, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Why are you trying to fuse 2 German WWII submarines together?    Does kiwiland know you're doing this?  :-"  Are you going to try to invade Australia for the hot Bondi Beach chicks, and get turned away again?  :wall:


 
This is merely the first push in my overall effort to convert the populace of New Zealand into my very own cargo cult.


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2013)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> This is merely the first push in my overall effort to convert the populace of New Zealand into my very own cargo cult.



I'll give you a tip, offer free beer, they'll follow you anywhere.


----------

